# Is it possible to run 2 system loggers

## Seather

Is it possible to run 2 system loggers at the same time?

We are currently using sysklogd but would like to migrate to syslog-ng - however since this is a sensitive server I would like to run both loggers simultanously (logging into different directories of course) until we are happy with the configurations and results.

Is this a possibility at all? And if so, how would I go about this!

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Do you have additional server available? You could install syslog-ng there and then modify all your servers to log also to that another server. Then you would get logs to both servers simultaneously. I haven't tried to start two syslogs at once, but somehow I suspect it could be problematic and running two syslog daemons at once could be a bad move, especially if your server is important as you said. 

One option would be to run some kind of virtualization - for example xen or vServer - and install a temporary sandbox server with syslog-ng. A test server is a good idea, anyway.

----------

## ToeiRei

Running 2 sysloggers at one system seems to be impossible for me as loggers often use /dev/log...

Rei

----------

